# Freezer leak on Samsung side-by-side



## GeauxCajuns82

Over the last few weeks I have noticed a puddle of water on the floor near the bottom hinge of the freezer door on my 6yo Samsung side by side refrigerator. At first I thought it was just some ice that fell out of the dispenser but it kept coming back so I opened the freezer door and pulled out the bottom shelf and saw a layer of ice that had collected at the bottom of the freezer. Every time you open the door I guess a little would melt and seep onto the floor. Anyone else have this problem? It's hard to tell exactly where the water is coming from but it is definitely running down the back wall as I can see a line of ice where the water seeps along it. I know it's coming from the ice maker (which has been a pile of junk since day 1 and never made whole ice cubes even after being replaced) but I can't tell where. The warranty expired last year so I'd rather avoid replacing the ice maker again. Yet if that's the only solution then I'll just disconnect the water and go back to filling trays.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Perhaps check your hose connections. A few years ago my son purchased a Samsung side by side fridge with a French door and in order to squeeze it in it's place we had to remove both doors and the drawer. We noticed water on the floor and found the hose on the top left corner of the fridge was leaking a bit.


----------



## jfrotten

The defrost drain line is clogged. Look in the bottom, back of the freeze for a hole. You may have to remove a panel to get to it. Basically when your defrost cycle runs every few hours, the water that melts cannot drain out because the line is clogged. Pour some hot water into the hole until the ice is melted and try to blow into the hole, maybe with a reversed shop vac or compressed air if you have it. Once you clear the line you should be good to go.


----------



## stadry

just experienced a similar problem 'cept the wtr was collecting in the fridge area,,, samsungs have design problems but my bride, nagzilla, liked the style & appearance :whistling2: naturally samsung problems typically occur AFTER the warranty expires & only to those units whose owners did NOT purchase the extended warranty for addl $$$ 

anyways, $180 later, svceman said its fix'd,,, more than a few online sites addressing samsung troubles

ps - our icemaker sucks, too :furious: ' filling trays ' = :thumbup:


----------



## GeauxCajuns82

Silly question: What happens to the defrost water after it goes down the drain hole? Is there a pan or basin that collects it and needs to be dumped every so often? Perhaps the drain hole isnt clogged but rather the pan is full? I'll skim through the owners manual tonight to see if it mentions anything about it and follow up tomorrow.


----------



## GeauxCajuns82

In the troubleshooting section of the manual under the problem "water leaking on the floor" it has "defrost drain hole clogged" as the possible cause. The solution is to "Clean drain tube as mentioned in the care and maintenance section". Yet, there is no "care and maintenance" section! :wallbash: Looks like the first class Samsung appliance quality even extends to the manual authors. 

Not a big deal, I removed the back panel from the freezer and was easily able to locate the hole and, sure enough, it was frozen solid. I'll start cleaning it out yearly to keep this from happening again.


----------



## alexjoe

Well You may accept to abolish a console to get to it. Basically if your defrost aeon runs every few hours, the baptize that melts cannot cesspool out because the band is clogged. Pour some hot baptize into the aperture until the ice is broiled and try to draft into the hole, maybe with a antipodal boutique vac or aeroembolism air if you accept it


----------



## GeauxCajuns82

aeon? 
antipodal boutique vac?
aeroembolism air?

What language are you speaking?


Follow up: The drain hole was so clogged with ice and debris it took probably 20 measuring cups of hot water to finally clear it. And to make matters worse, the drain pan that collects the water cannot be drained and is very difficult to access as it sits right under the coils. You can barely even get a rag in there to soak up the water....samsung engineering strikes again.


----------



## soberjulie

itsreallyconc said:


> just experienced a similar problem 'cept the wtr was collecting in the fridge area,,, samsungs have design problems but my bride, nagzilla, liked the style & appearance :whistling2: naturally samsung problems typically occur AFTER the warranty expires & only to those units whose owners did NOT purchase the extended warranty for addl $$$
> 
> anyways, $180 later, svceman said its fix'd,,, more than a few online sites addressing samsung troubles
> 
> ps - our icemaker sucks, too :furious: ' filling trays ' = :thumbup:


 
Glad to read this.....we are shopping for a new fridge in the next couple of weeks, I think I'll be staying away from Samsung. The LG's look like they have saved space when they designed the water/ice maker feature, but I still need to read reviews.


----------

